# 1/6 - 1/7 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 2, 2009)

Have at it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

It says snow likely for eastern Pennsylvania..I think it's going to happen..it seems like we're in a mini-drought right now..I should have my Blowers mounted up by then and I want to ski fresh Poe..mad Edgar Allen..


----------



## KingM (Jan 2, 2009)

We busted, or worse for 12/24, 12/31, and 1/3. We're due for some love from the weather gods.


----------



## skiing is life (Jan 2, 2009)

i agree with steez, looks like this storm is them southeners


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks somewhat promising for the North Country:

*Albany NWS:*


> .LONG TERM /TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY/...
> ON TUESDAY NIGHT...THE HIGH WHICH WAS OVER NEW ENGLAND WEAKENS
> AND LIFTS NORTH AS A LARGE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVES IN FROM
> THE OHIO VALLEY AND DEEPENS. THE LOW TRANSFERS ITS ENERGY TO
> ...



*Burlington NWS:*


> MOST SIGNIFICANT
> SYSTEM IN THE 7-DAY PERIOD THEN PUSHES INTO THE NORTHEASTERN STATES
> BY TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WED/WED NIGHT. AS HAS BEEN THE CASE WITH MANY
> OF THESE LARGER-SCALE SYSTEMS OVER THE PAST TWO WINTERS...INITIAL
> ...



Mix down here. Lame. Oh well, we'll take one for the team this time...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks somewhat promising for the North Country:
> 
> *Albany NWS:*
> 
> ...



That's how we roll in CT. "It sucks here, but at least they're getting snow in VT!"


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2009)

skiing is life said:


> i agree with steez, looks like this storm is them southeners


 
WHAT do you shoot at with THAT?   :idea:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 3, 2009)

i think the Burlington area will get snow, but most Cent/South VT and south will see a mix and more rain the more S you go...


----------



## tcharron (Jan 4, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i think the Burlington area will get snow, but most Cent/South VT and south will see a mix and more rain the more S you go...



You've been VOTED out of the thread.  :-D  Please extinguish your karma torch..


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2009)

SNOWFORECAST.COM is projecting 3-6" wednesday and 2-5" thursday for north and central NH and VT


----------



## KingM (Jan 4, 2009)

Big question for me is if it will be enough to get MRG open again, top to bottom. And if not, when?


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2009)

KingM said:


> Big question for me is if it will be enough to get MRG open again, top to bottom. And if not, when?



I will stick my nose where it does not belong.

On Jan 1st, MRG said, "What we need is a decent storm of 6-12" of  snow with "some grip to it" if we are to  get the big hill going again soon.  "  

Look at this http://www.rsn.com/Resorts/Mad_River_Glen/Weather_Conditions   go to the Snow Trends chart.  They have had 1+6 = 7" in the first three days. 

So if they get this midweek snow, and it's got sufficient moisture (which is what the forecasters are saying), that could be all you need, numerically speaking to re-open the big hill.


----------



## hardline (Jan 4, 2009)

billski said:


> I will stick my nose where it does not belong.
> 
> On Jan 1st, MRG said, "What we need is a decent storm of 6-12" of  snow with "some grip to it" if we are to  get the big hill going again soon.  "
> 
> ...



ya but the snow they got just got blow all over because it was so light.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2009)

true true...


----------



## tcharron (Jan 5, 2009)

Forming up VERY nicely..  Now, if only it

A) Stays in tact
B) Loses that ugly green tint to the lower half.
C) Keeps that ugly green stuff down in Connecticut..  I mean, who skis in Connecticut, right?  *ducks, runs for cover*


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 5, 2009)

Burke Mt is doing just fine so far (fingers crossed).  We got an inch overnight and about another one since 7am.  Still snowing pretty good and best of all most folks left!!!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 5, 2009)

Snowfall totals have been going up so far.  :-D


----------



## WJenness (Jan 5, 2009)

Hawt...

Driving up to SR Tuesday night for a while... through Saturday.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 5, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Snowfall totals have been going up so far.  :-D



Wow..Northern New England is going to continue with their snowy start to the 08-09 ski season..woot..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..Northern New England is going to continue with their snowy start to the 08-09 ski season..woot..



Northern NY too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Northern NY too.



Whiteface could get 1+ foot...


----------



## hardline (Jan 5, 2009)

BWS has nothing on this storm they are saying less than an inch


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like a nice "surprise stinger" for NNE. These are the best. SNE gets mix and rain and folks don't realize NNE got the goods. Makes for less than average crowds considering there is powder to be had.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 5, 2009)

wa might score here - TWC has winter storm warning up for Princeton, MA


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 5, 2009)

It looks like 2-4" of snow in my town followed by 0.6" of ice which would be really bad.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 6, 2009)

first chair tomorrow!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2009)

Winter Storm Warning here in my part of CT. Just a few inches of snow called for...but a lot of icing tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

NWS Snow Forecast:

Vermont, NY:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml

Mass, CT:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2009)

billski said:


> Mass, CT:
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/



Cool. Looks like BEast will get some nice bonding snow. Probably Magic too. Once more dump after that and it's game on.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds good for the t-bolt this weekend. snow + mix which is good for bonding and base-building.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> sounds good for the t-bolt this weekend. snow + mix which is good for bonding and base-building.



hmmm.  I wish NWS albany would get their act together and learn how to do graphics..   While I'm complaining, Gray Maine too.   anybody want to help them?


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

billski said:


> NWS Snow Forecast:
> 
> Vermont, NY:
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml
> ...



numbers just went down by 2" all around :sad:  must be accelerating


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 6, 2009)

According to NWS, 6-12" where I live. We're under warning now.

THROUGH EARLY THURSDAY...TOTAL SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION WILL
RANGE FROM 6 TO 12 INCHES ACROSS CENTRAL AND NORTHERN VERMONT...
AND MUCH OF NORTHERN NEW YORK. ACROSS THE SOUTHERN CHAMPLAIN
VALLEY INTO RUTLAND AND WINDSOR COUNTIES...4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW
AND SLEET ACCUMULATION PLUS A LIGHT ICE ACCUMULATION OF AROUND A
TENTH OF AN INCH IS FORECAST.


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like good base, although it kind of sucks that we still need base at this point. We didn't a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 6, 2009)

It looks like Southern Vermont will get a mix of snow/sleet/freezing rain in the 3-5" range. Magic could really use a good 6-12" to get going.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, the forcast just totally gimped for Southern NH.  Was 5-10", just went to 2-5".


----------



## maineskier69 (Jan 6, 2009)

Local weatherman is calling for 6-10 up around Sunday River.  Some stick with the snow will definately help cover up some of that "New England Packed Powder" (aka boilerplate).  Looks as though we have a few more storms on the horizon so heres hoping....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 6, 2009)

Stormtracker GrilledSteezeSandwich was just outside.  It's incredibly slippery out there..a thin sheen of ice with light rain falling in 30 degree temperatures and flash freezing on contact with all surfaces..even the grass is slippery.  The wooden steps leading into my building were unsalted so I just salted them..it's not my job but if 5 minutes of salting can save someone from an injury it's worth it.  So when I reached for the bucket of salt to take back into the lobby...I stepped in a slick spot I had just salted and was really close to going ass over teakettle..My arm is still sore from the recovery..wowser..no witnesses unless somebody saw me through their blinds.  If a tree falls in the woods and nobody hears it, does it make a sound????


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I stepped in a slick spot I had just salted and was really close to going ass over teakettle..My arm is still sore from the recovery..wowser..no witnesses unless somebody saw me through their blinds.  If a tree falls in the woods and nobody hears it, does it make a sound????



I'm fairly certain that nothing that ever happens in your life will go unremarked upon.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If a tree falls in the woods and nobody hears it, does it make a sound????



Nope, but the power line it took out..  Those groans are heard for weeks...  :-D  Hope your arms ok man.  I'm going outside to burn some old skis and hope it all changes over..


----------



## JD (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoked.


----------



## hardline (Jan 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stormtracker GrilledSteezeSandwich was just outside.  It's incredibly slippery out there..a thin sheen of ice with light rain falling in 30 degree temperatures and flash freezing on contact with all surfaces..even the grass is slippery.  The wooden steps leading into my building were unsalted so I just salted them..it's not my job but if 5 minutes of salting can save someone from an injury it's worth it.  So when I reached for the bucket of salt to take back into the lobby...I stepped in a slick spot I had just salted and was really close to going ass over teakettle..My arm is still sore from the recovery..wowser..no witnesses unless somebody saw me through their blinds.  If a tree falls in the woods and nobody hears it, does it make a sound????



dude i just some sort of ragtime dance on my deck. its slicker than snot out there be carefull people.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2009)

about 2" of wet "heart attack" snow here.  Can feel the snow coming down getting wetter and wetter as I shoveled.  It sounded like the trucks were plowing ice chunks on the paved road.  I'm working from home today.  I can drive in snow, but driving on ice is not my deal.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

Sleet storm here. Yay.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2009)

A bit of freezing rain with a touch of snow. Roads actually weren't that bad despite all the schools being shut today. We're supposed to get another round of freezing rain later this AM.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 7, 2009)

snowing heavy on Burke Mt.  We got 3 inches overnight, forecast calling for 8-12.
First chair, here I come!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn! Powder day at Stowe.  4-5" so far.
why am I here?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2009)

Here in CNY it's effin aweful!!!!!!! Overnite we had 1/4" of sleet coverd in 3/10" of ice!!!!! Currenetly poring out with pockets of freezing rain---Greek will be spent until we get some natch----painting a blue line outside right now getting ready for the face off---ugly


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 7, 2009)

Regarding MRG, it didn't make the news or even their website, maybe I missed it, but right before Xmas the new single chair had some grip problems and they had to do an evac. Assume it's been fixed.


----------



## KingM (Jan 7, 2009)

Wimpiest school closing ever in Vermont. Seriously, there was about an inch on the ground with very light snow and they canceled.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Here in CNY it's effin aweful!!!!!!! Overnite we had 1/4" of sleet coverd in 3/10" of ice!!!!! Currenetly poring out with pockets of freezing rain---Greek will be spent until we get some natch----painting a blue line outside right now getting ready for the face off---ugly



"protective coating"


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 7, 2009)

According to NOAA out of the major ski areas Sugarloaf is going to get the most snow with 8-14 vs. Stowe & Sugarbush 5-11 with more sleet mixed in.


----------



## danny p (Jan 7, 2009)

not looking so good anymore.....


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 7, 2009)

32.0F here in Coventry with heavy freezing rain. My son's school is closed.


----------



## skiing is life (Jan 7, 2009)

sleeting here in northampton. maybe about an inch of snow.


----------



## Chesser (Jan 7, 2009)

KingM said:


> Wimpiest school closing ever in Vermont. Seriously, there was about an inch on the ground with very light snow and they canceled.



I think the issue was getting kids home this afternoon.  Forecast is looking more intense around lunchtime in northern VT.  I had the same reaction you did, initially, but I'm assuming they know their business.  Or, the teachers might just want to ski.  Either way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2009)

Any Roads reports from Boston currently or for the afternoon?  Am I crazy to go into the city for the afternoon?  work related, not personal, but I don't really want to postpone til tomorrow


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

We plowed early here this am ---------- nice light powder  !!
Still snowing heavily  Schools on 2 hr delay 

Calling for up to 12"  will mix with a little sleet later this am  then go back to snow later this afternoon , tonite and tomorrow


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Any Roads reports from Boston currently or for the afternoon?  Am I crazy to go into the city for the afternoon?  work related, not personal, but I don't really want to postpone til tomorrow



It's raining in Lexington and the roads appear wet at this point.  We had about 2" of snow with an undercoating of ice.  As long as it's treated, it's ok.  It's the traffic volume that kills us.  I'm off the roads today so no first hand reports from me.

I drive in and around the city a lot.   I've been watching traffic.com for the past month and it's pretty consistent with my experience
http://www.traffic.com/Boston-Traffic/Boston-Traffic-Reports.html
The traffic reports seem much more timely (read: they actually apply to the time I am driving.)  It's better than SmartTraveler.

the temp is supposed to stay in the 30s in town today and tonight.  I would think the transition zone to below freezing temperatures could be the risk.  There have been anumber of accidents in the i495-i93 region, that could mark the transition zone.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> We plowed early here this am ---------- nice light powder  !!
> Still snowing heavily  Schools on 2 hr delay
> 
> Calling for up to 12"  will mix with a little sleet later this am  then go back to snow later this afternoon , tonite and tomorrow



yeah, so Titus bags it again.  They should have held the Olympics at Titus!  :-o


----------



## TeleMac (Jan 7, 2009)

Conditions are so icy in the "Endless Mountains" of NE Pa. that Elk Mt. is closed for the day.   

http://www.elkskier.com/


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

billski said:


> yeah, so Titus bags it again.  They should have held the Olympics at Titus!  :-o




Maybe the  SR OLYMPICS  

Actually they reported only 2 inches overnight  but are supposed to get 6-12 by tomorrow . They are 100 % open  tho had about 5 inches 2 days ago  so things are looking up


----------



## Euler (Jan 7, 2009)

A little snow, a little sleet, a little freezing rain in SoVT.  School's are closed, Dew Tour competitors are practicing in the rain.  Yuck.  Al least the sleety, freezing rain will be a nice solid base coat on the natural trails...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately temperatures here are still just below freezing at 32.7F and the freezing rain continues to accumulate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Unfortunately temperatures here are still just below freezing at 32.7F and the freezing rain continues to accumulate.



32.7 degrees is above freezing..it's been 33 degrees here all morning..some of the ice remains but it's alot of puddles..all the schools were closed..I came into work 10 minutes late since I had to scrape 1/4 inch of ice off my car//


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> We plowed early here this am ---------- nice light powder  !!
> Still snowing heavily  Schools on 2 hr delay
> 
> Calling for up to 12"  will mix with a little sleet later this am  then go back to snow later this afternoon , tonite and tomorrow



Gladto hear something positive---good for you Warp---we're hurtin' bad down here, bummer. I wont be skiing Greek for a while unless something big happens. Guess it's time to head north!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Gladto hear something positive---good for you Warp---we're hurtin' bad down here, bummer. I wont be skiing Greek for a while unless something big happens. Guess it's time to head north!!



It looks like good snowmaking weather for Greek Peak this week..don't you ski rockhard groomers??


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 32.7 degrees is above freezing..it's been 33 degrees here all morning..some of the ice remains but it's alot of puddles..all the schools were closed..I came into work 10 minutes late since I had to scrape 1/4 inch of ice off my car//


 

Tell that to the tree's and powerlines which continue to sag lower. I also live at 815' in elevation and surface temperatures here are cold as we have 2-4" of snowpack.

My front yard:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Gladto hear something positive---good for you Warp---we're hurtin' bad down here, bummer. I wont be skiing Greek for a while unless something big happens. Guess it's time to head north!!



Thanks Camp !! Just got in from another hr of plowing and it STILL coming pretty hard  - still pow tho !!

I'm grinnin  now gotta get this groin pull thing better so i can have some real fun in this stuff


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 7, 2009)

Well that storm sucked. :-?
2-3 inches here in St J. Then turned directly to freezing rain. Now the storm is breaking up and we may get 1-2 more inches. So much for 6-10" :evil: we could have really used that. Stupid upper level warm air :evil:
Looks like Whiteface may have faired pretty well.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 7, 2009)

I got a dusting last night then it turned to freezing rain.  I had to clean almost a half and inch of ice off my car at 3:30 AM so I could drive to work in the freezing rain, fun stuff.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 7, 2009)

today on Burke Mt. it was awesome.  5-6 inches of powder and snowed throughout with some sleet mixed with snow at times.  Stopped snowing around 2pm and now its started again about an hour ago and has left 2 more already.  Local forcast calling for an additional 4-6.


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 7, 2009)

A storm that was predicted to leave originally 6-8 inches in S. NH left only about 3 with sleet and freezing rain/rain from what I heard. These storms continue to bust for SNE.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

we're still getting it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

SnowRider said:


> A storm that was predicted to leave originally 6-8 inches in S. NH left only about 3 with sleet and freezing rain/rain from what I heard. These storms continue to bust for SNE.



I would have loved 3 inches from this last storm..we got 1/4 inch of ice..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> we're still getting it



hell yeah!!!!...


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know how Sugarloaf/Saddleback faired from this storm? Was thinking of heading up early tomorrow morning but noticed some freezing rain on the radar........


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

We got a few an inch or two of snow/sleet with freezing rain on top. The trees are all glazed with probably a 1/4 - 1/2 of ice. Any more and it would be bad. Scraping off the driveway this evening was not fun. Luckily, my wife attacked it this afternoon and got it about half done. Gotta get that shit cleared before it freezes. Gonna be pretty cold the next few days. Still 32 degrees and it looks like one more round of rain at least.


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> We got a few an inch or two of snow/sleet with freezing rain on top. The trees are all glazed with probably a 1/4 - 1/2 of ice. Any more and it would be bad. Scraping off the driveway this evening was not fun. Luckily, my wife attacked it this afternoon and got it about half done. Gotta get that shit cleared before it freezes. Gonna be pretty cold the next few days. Still 32 degrees and it looks like one more round of rain at least.



Is that at Sugarloaf?


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Is that at Sugarloaf?



Huh? :blink: Northwest CT.


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Huh? :blink: Northwest CT.



Woops.....was gonna say.....thought they did better than that!!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone local who can weigh in on western mass, specifically the t-bolt? BEast or Jiminy skiers?


----------



## tcharron (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got done plowing with the tractor.  In southern NH about an hour ago, it started hero dumping.  :-D  Got like an inch of nice big fluffy stuff.  Hoping we can get another inch or two or the noice stuffages before it stops.


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 7, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Just got done plowing with the tractor.  In southern NH about an hour ago, it started hero dumping.  :-D  Got like an inch of nice big fluffy stuff.  Hoping we can get another inch or two or the noice stuffages before it stops.



An inch of "Hero Snow". Isn't that an oxymoron? Hehehehe.....


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 8, 2009)

We had about 3 inches of fluffy powder yesterday morning in Conway, allowing for an awesome start to the day at Wildcat. Toward noon, the wind started to pick up a bit, and it started sleeting more. Getting pelted in the face with sleet is always awesome. 

Nice conditions for the day, but they desperately need more snow. Lot of rock exposed on trails I skied just three weeks ago. 

Drive home to mass. was a little slow on 16, mostly for getting stuck behind plows. speed limit ride in Mass.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 8, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> An inch of "Hero Snow". Isn't that an oxymoron? Hehehehe.....



Hehe, true..  :-D  But it made me FEEL a little better.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 8, 2009)

we got about 8 inches overnight here on Burke Mt.  Forecast calling for up to 3 more, wax your boards.


----------



## Chesser (Jan 8, 2009)

About 8" since yesterday evening at Bolton.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2009)

Champlain Valley/Middlebury Area got maybe an inch or two new, and lots of icing and r&*n.  It was pretty much a bust for us.  Sugarbush is reporting 8" new, and from what I hear it was 8" of wet snow which is what we needed to cover up the mess from a couple weeks ago.  

In Rutland it was almost all r&*n.  We did get a token inch or so of snow yesterday, and today we got a quick 2-3 inches.  It is really dark up over Killington, so I hope they got some snow.  

Word has it that we have another storm on the way for Tuesday-Wednesday.  Hoping it is all snow.


----------



## Euler (Jan 8, 2009)

I try not to post from work, but couldn't resist.  It's been positively dumping here in SoVT for the past 1.5 hours, probably 2-3 inches of beautific powder in that time, plus the 2 or so that fell last night after the icing stopped.  The radar image looks like were at the end of a huge band of lake effect snow...I know that we don't get lake effect way over here, but thats what the intellicast radar looks like.  The esp. great part for me is that I'm going to get to ski for a couple hours this afternoon with the first day of my son's school ski program.  Nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2009)

Euler--Roger Hill on WDEV said that this was a Lake Effect band from Lake Ontario that is impacting us.  Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Euler (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, I just checked NOAA and they describe it as a "lake enhanced band"...I love it!


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> today on Burke Mt. it was awesome.  5-6 inches of powder and snowed throughout with some sleet mixed with snow at times.  Stopped snowing around 2pm and now its started again about an hour ago and has left 2 more already.  Local forcast calling for an additional 4-6.




I'm all ears.  Burke antenna up!  4-5 today, 3 yesterday.  Did the 4-5 yesterday obviate the sleet?  If you get out today, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep I plowed again just now for the  4th time in a day and a half.

 --  IT's all powder  i'd estimate about 12-13"  BUT we're going to get some LES today  altho not that much 2-3 inches. Our regional ski area  Titus Mtn  an hr 15 min  distant in the Northern Dacks  got 8 inches of pow

  BUT our  winds are supposed to be 30 -35 mph which will make driving really INTERESTING with all this lite pow  Tug Hill  Plateau is getting blasted - area schools are closed - can u say SNOW RIDGE Ski area


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess the snow falling today is still part of this 1/6-1/7 storm? Mount Snow is reporting 10-12" *today* and they've opened almost all of their natural trails. Should be great skiing this weekend!


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I guess the snow falling today is still part of this 1/6-1/7 storm? Mount Snow is reporting 10-12" *today* and they've opened almost all of their natural trails. Should be great skiing this weekend!



I have been watching that too.  I'm considering hitting the woods at Mt. Snow or using my free Stratton ticket.  Still looking.  If I had more time, it would be NVT.  Have to decide between work and skiing.  Is there a choice?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 8, 2009)

SR got about 6" out of it... skiing was nice yesterday, and real nice today... was still snowing at a good clip when I came back in the condo just before 4:00... relaxing after skiing... Matterhorn in a few.

-w


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 8, 2009)

Today was the best day of the year so far on Burke Mt. by a mile.  We were greeted to a fresh 8 inches of fluffy stuff upon dismounting from first chair.  The day just kept getting better, and better and better.  By about 1 hour into the day it started to DUMP, covering almost all of the previous shreds and tracks.  By 3pm we had an additional 3-5 solid.  Today was magestic to say the least.


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 8, 2009)

Saddleback was GOOD today. They got around 10-12inches and no-one showed up!


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2009)

GREAT photos Jersyrob, looks like an incredible day. Those woods look so inviting...


----------

